
It started with your shoes, then your water. Now the TSA wants your snacks - Reedx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/traveling-via-air-expect-to-remove-your-snacks-and-place-them-in-a-bin/2018/06/29/ea0bede2-796c-11e8-aeee-4d04c8ac6158_story.html
======
craftyguy
> Nothing is arbitrary

Well it (the reason) is technically arbitrary (to people at the receiving end)
until they explain themselves. "It's what we are doing now" and "it's a
recommendation" don't help make it any less arbitrary.

